# About to start IUI, but big old cyst on ovary ......



## Luce17 (Sep 28, 2009)

Our clinic said to wait til next cycle & it may regress. If not have to have it drained (Ew!) which is not something I fancy and it's £££££££££ but will do anything to have our baby.

Any thoughts?


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Luce17,

Can't help with the cyst but wanted to wish you lots of luck with IUI       Hope the cyst goes away on its own so you can get started next cycle.


PompeyD


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Luce 

I don't know much about cysts I'm afraid, but hope it disappears and you can get started  

Good luck    

She  xxx


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Luce

How big is the cyst?  I developed 3 cysts before my final IUI and they were still there when I had my ICSI treatment.  As far as I understand it, a cyst below 5cm in diameter should not affect or delay treatment.  I was more at risk during ICSI as they could have burst them on EC by accident which could have led to infection.

I also understand that rather than draining there is an option to switch off your body with medication which will ultimately mean the cyst could "die" if it is a endometriotic cyst.  I know that is the worst thing to think about when you are having tx but if that means that you avoid the surgery that you dont want it could be an option.

Good luck

Emma x


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,

I had to cancel a month's treatment back in June because of an ovarian cyst and my clinic but me on the pill for a month which apparently is an effective way to shrink the cyst down.  It worked for me so perhaps ask your clinic whether that's something they would consider trying?  Maybe worth a try before any more invasive treatment.

Good luck.

NM.


----------

